# Fun with Lasers and Glass/Crystal



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Ever shot a laser through curved jagged glass in a dark room? There are an unlimited number of patterns you can project onto a surface when laser light refracts through glass. Try it out and experiment for yourself.

Thought I'd share this and maybe someone can use it!


----------

